# Need 8mm collet for my bosch colt



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

I just built my own domino from plans I bought that uses a bosch colt router and would like to try and get an 8mm collet for it. The person who designed it gave me the cmt bit number that he uses which is an 8mm shank. The reason I would like to get this specific bit is that it's 3-1/2" long. Is there a way to get that 8mm collet in the USA.














Here are a few test cuts with a 1/4" spiral bit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can get a bushing for $4-5 bucks. I bought on from Lee Valley that size.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Bushings won't work as a 8 mm diameter collet is larger than the standard 1/4" collet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me Too but I got a full set off ebay

4 PC Collet Reducer Bushing for 8mm 1 4" Router Bit | eBay

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, Bosch doesn't list an 8 mm collet on their web site but I am sure they are available from the UK. I will check on this tomorow.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks MIke.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Alan, Bosch doesn't list an 8 mm collet on their web site but I am sure they are available from the UK. I will check on this tomorow.


Sorry to say, Mike, but the Colt (or GKF600 as we call it) does not have an 8mm collet available in the UK, nor is one listed. The UK model comes with an armature which supports _only_ 6mm and 1/4in collets and the collet/nut assembly are _not_ compatible with European mainland models. This information is direct from Bosch UK at Denholm this morning

If it helps the OP the 1/4in collet is listed as part numbers 2 609 199 146.0 and 2 609 199 145.1. For exploded parts diagram, see here

Regards

Phil 
- in the UK


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Phil. Alan, this is also confirmed by Bosch USA... no 8 mm collet for the Colt. I checked anyways because the different Bosch divisions do not interact on parts.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Phil and Mike. I should have stated I already have the 1/4" collet but when I asked about the bit this person was using in his he gave ma the part number with an 8mm shank plus the bit does look larger in diameter in the video and the pictures in the plans. He even drew it as an 8mm in sketchup. 

Here is a link to the bit he gave me the number too. The bit he specified is highlighted in what looks like pink. CMT-SHOP -


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, a Whiteside #1019 is a 5/16" straight cutter with a 1/4" shank. This is less than a hair width different from 8 mm.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> also confirmed by Bosch USA... no 8 mm collet for the Colt.


Hi Mike 

The annoying thing is that European mainland models DO have an 8mm collet available, but they also have a completely different armature, so the collets between the USA/UK models and EU models aren't interchangeable. I presume we in the UK get the smaller collet because here a fair few of the Colt/GKF600 models are sold into the trade where we often require 110 volt.domestiv stuff and mainland EU trade all use 230 volt......... I'd like an 8mm collet on a 110 volt model - but to get that I need to buy a Virutex, Makita, etc :angry:

Regards

Phil


----------



## Taco (Mar 5, 2013)

Alan Bienlein said:


> I just built my own domino from plans I bought...


Notwithstanding the lack of proper bit, what do you think of the Dominfaux? How much were plans? Saw the video this morning and it looks quite sweet.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Taco said:


> Notwithstanding the lack of proper bit, what do you think of the Dominfaux? How much were plans? Saw the video this morning and it looks quite sweet.


The plans are $11. I'm basically looking for that particular bit because of the over all length. It's about 1" longer than the current spiral bit I'm using.

I think it could be useful for somethings. It just reinforces my opinion that the festool domino is way over priced! After all for less than $100 it so far does everything the festool version does except this home made version leaves $700 plus in my bank account.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Alan Bienlein said:


> It just reinforces my opinion that the festool domino is way over priced! After all for less than $100 it so far does everything the festool version does except this home made version leaves $700 plus in my bank account.


Not quite, Alan. The Domino can be taken out on site and used in situ and it's very fast - I think your kit tool would be a bit fragile and because you need to move it to make a slot mortise it introduces an element of time (and possibly accuracy on in-situ joints). For someone in trade these are important factors. I have to agree that for many home woodworker the Domino is in all liklihood overkill

Regards

Phil


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Not quite, Alan. The Domino can be taken out on site and used in situ and it's very fast - I think your kit tool would be a bit fragile and because you need to move it to make a slot mortise it introduces an element of time (and possibly accuracy on in-situ joints). For someone in trade these are important factors. I have to agree that for many home woodworker the Domino is in all liklihood overkill
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


This isn't as fragile as you think it is. It's made out of phenolic and held together with machine screws. There are NO SPECIALTY PARTS in this tool. It can do a simple dowel hole up to a 1-9/16" wide mortise with the 1/4" bit and have used up to a 3/4" diameter bit. I can even make mortises in the middle of a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Taco (Mar 5, 2013)

Phil P said:


> Not quite, Alan. The Domino can be taken out on site and used in situ and it's very fast - I think your kit tool would be a bit fragile and because you need to move it to make a slot mortise it introduces an element of time (and possibly accuracy on in-situ joints). For someone in trade these are important factors. I have to agree that for many home woodworker the Domino is in all liklihood overkill
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


Quite the contrary, if a working prototype can be made for 10 cents on the dollar minus efficieties of mass production, it shows how wildly overpriced it is. 

Wait 5 years.

I remember the first time I saw an oscillating tool it was $500. I just got a Porter Cable with two 18 volt li ion batteries for $56. --- You wanna make the case the first one was reasonably priced?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Taco, there is a world of difference between the Fein and your PC. All tools progress and the price often comes way down. I was talking with a SBD rep Friday night about the newest model by PC, design changes happen. Most contractors buy the higher quality versions since their income depends on performance.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Alan Bienlein said:


> This isn't as fragile as you think it is. It's made out of phenolic and held together with machine screws.


Hi Alan

I've no doubt that it works well in a home shop environment the designer should be commended for his ingenuity, but my personal experience with phenolic jigs (and I have more than a few of those) is that they need to be handled and transported with care because they are brittle and chip or crack easily. Arriving at a job 50 miles from home to find the tool was broken would cost me, personally, far more than I'd ever save building one in the first place.



Taco said:


> I remember the first time I saw an oscillating tool it was $500. I just got a Porter Cable with two 18 volt li ion batteries for $56. --- You wanna make the case the first one was reasonably priced?


Hi Taco 

The Fein was possibly overpriced _in the US market_ *as a domestic tool*, but it was actually aimed at the professional worker, so price/reliability for that market is a completely different ball game. I'm pretty sure that my Multimaster cuts quicker than your cordless and will still be working in 10 or more years time. The way P-C are going I very much doubt you could say that for a P-C in _my_ work environment (for example Li-Ions tend to last 3 to 4 years for us). Price should never be the sole arbiter



Mike said:


> Most contractors buy the higher quality versions since their income depends on performance.


Mike has hit the nail on the head. For a tradesman there is no substitute for relaibility

Regards

Phil


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> I've no doubt that it works well in a home shop environment the designer should be commended for his ingenuity, but my personal experience with phenolic jigs (and I have more than a few of those) is that they need to be handled and transported with care because they are brittle and chip or crack easily. Arriving at a job 50 miles from home to find the tool was broken would cost me, personally, far more than I'd ever save building one in the first place.
> 
> ...


You must have a low quality phenolic as this is the same stuff they use on high end production cnc machines for the table.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I just built my own domino from plans I bought... 

Where did you get the plans?
Thanks


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Alan Bienlein said:


> You must have a low quality phenolic as this is the same stuff they use on high end production cnc machines for the table.


Nope. You drop phenolic onto concrete (or throw it around inside the back of a van/truck) and it _all_ chips sooner or later because it is brittle (regardless of whether it's paper or fabric re-inforced) - that's my real world scanario. Presumably you've never dropped a router onto a concrete floor are damaged the phenolic sub base. Aluminium or magnesium on the other hand are as likely to dent or bend as they are to crack, depending on the disances/forces involved. In fact the poorer quality phenolics stuff we see (generally Italian or Chinese over here) is actually softer and doesn't chip or fracture as easily as the better grades!

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

And this is why I am such a big fan of the new L-Boxx containers from Bosch. Safe transport + easy to load and store with makes for a win/win situation.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> And this is why I am such a big fan of the new L-Boxx containers from Bosch. Safe transport + easy to load and store with makes for a win/win situation.


Well Mike, as you know, I'm a Systainer user. Similar concept. Still doesn't stop accidents on the job, though

Regards

Phil


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get the plans?
Thanks


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

woodie26 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the plans?
> Thanks


You can get them here. Instwood: Portable Mortising Router

Worth every penny!!!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Alan, What thickness of ply did you use to make yours?
Thank


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

woodie26 said:


> Alan, What thickness of ply did you use to make yours?
> Thank


In the video he uses 1/2" plywood. For mine I used 1/2" phenolic as I wanted some thing more stable and durable that's not affected by the weather.


----------



## George Champlin (Apr 28, 2015)

*Source found*

I know this is an old thread, but I just ran across it while researching Teh Doors' Domino clone.

Here is a company making 8mm collets for the Bosch Colt router, they're $19.50.

Elaire Corporation -Router Collets

I can't post the url yet because I'm a new member, but just Google them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey George, welcome to the forum.


----------

